# How to view watched?



## Gadaeus (Aug 23, 2018)

Been searching for an hour but I can't find a list of new content from artists ive watched. I feel crazy butI just can't find it.


----------



## Aibiki (Aug 23, 2018)

If you're talking about on the forums you have to go to Alerts and then News Feed.


----------



## Gadaeus (Aug 24, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> If you're talking about on the forums you have to go to Alerts and then News Feed.



Talking about the main site


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 24, 2018)

User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## PotionsmasterDyne (Nov 1, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


How do you get to that page from anywhere else in your profile


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2020)

PotionsmasterDyne said:


> How do you get to that page from anywhere else in your profile


At the top right of the screen click the S for new artwork from those you watch, J for their journals and C for comments/shouts.


----------

